
Showing off our fancy new K-sortable IDs - jamescun
https://www.cuvva.com/car-insurance/showing-off-our-fancy-new-ids/
======
BillinghamJ
Lib source here:
[https://github.com/cuvva/ksuid](https://github.com/cuvva/ksuid)

